# Chupete con fugas, ¿dónde comprar?



## inspcv00 (Dic 31, 2009)

Muy buenas. Resulta que el cable del flyback de un televisor que tengo tiene fugas y claro, ahora quería cambiarlo. ¿Sabéis del alguna web en la que me lo vendan? En un principio tenía pensado cambiar sólo el chupete, sin cambiar todo el trafo, por eso quería saber de dónde lo podía sacar a través de Internet, ya que me resulta más cómodo.

Gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 31, 2009)

JAAAAAAAAA .
lo que es no dedicarme a la TV !!!!!!!!!!!

hasta que entre no me di cuenta de que era de eso el tema.

entre de curioso .

pense : que c**o es lo que venden hoy dia para los bebes..............que salame !!!!!!!!!! no ???


----------



## unleased! (Ene 1, 2010)

limpia bién el polvo alrededor del chupete


----------



## radni (Ene 1, 2010)

Lava todo el espacio alrededor del chupete con alcohol isopropilico y si está quebrado o partido reparalo con un buen sellajuntas de silicona.


----------



## inspcv00 (Ene 1, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> JAAAAAAAAA .
> lo que es no dedicarme a la TV !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hasta que entre no me di cuenta de que era de eso el tema.
> ...



Jejeje, es que el nombrecito da lugar a confusiones ...



unleased! dijo:


> limpia bién el polvo alrededor del chupete



Eso ya lo hice, pero esta solución no me sirve. Desmonté la carcasa del televisor y lo encendí y se ve claramente como el chupete hace pequeños arcos eléctricos contra la parte de atrás de la pantalla de la tele por muchos sitios. Es por eso que quiero cambiar el chupete y el cable.

Saludos y gracias por tu respuesta.



radni dijo:


> Lava todo el espacio alrededor del chupete con alcohol isopropilico y si está quebrado o partido reparalo con un buen sellajuntas de silicona.



Ya lo lavé, lo que pasa es que lo limpié con alcohol normal, de 90º y luego le di con un secador. Quizás me haya explicado mal porque lo que está quebrado no es el chupete sino el cable. El que fuga es el cable, por eso quería cambiarlo todo.

Por cierto, a modo de solución provisional mientras no me consigo otro chupete, ¿podría darle al cable con cinta aislante? A lo mejor sirve para salir del paso, ¿qué os parece?

Gracias a todos por contestar.


----------



## J2C (Ene 1, 2010)

Inspcv00

Alguna vez me paso lo mismo, lo solucione cambiando solo el Chupete de un viejo FlyBack que estaba en corto. Quedo funcionando bien el TV.

Las veces que las chispas salian del cable solo me quedaba como solucion cambiar el FlyBack.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 1, 2010)

Hola.

Como ya lo han dicho, si el cable es el que tiene la fuga, límpialo y ponle pegamento en los lugares por donde sale la fuga.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: A la ventosa del cordón del flyback por donde vivo le decimos chupón, específicamente el chupón del flyback


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 1, 2010)

inspcv00 dijo:


> Por cierto, a modo de solución provisional mientras *no me consigo otro chupete*, ¿podría darle al cable con cinta aislante? A lo mejor sirve para salir del paso, ¿qué os parece?


Y para que querés otro chupete si decís que está bien? 


> Quizás me haya explicado mal porque *lo que está quebrado no es el chupete sino el cable*. El que fuga es el cable, por eso quería cambiarlo todo.


Yo hice lo mismo de ponerle cinta al cable de AT de un televisor (cuando vivía en una ciudad de clima muy húmedo, saltaban montones de chispas). De esto hace como 9 años y todavía está funcionando ese televisor.
Limpiá bien el cable y ponele al menos 3 capas de cinta aislante en la zona donde está la fuga.


----------



## zopilote (Ene 1, 2010)

Si solo aisla el cable, y si quieres que sea más cool , venden spaguetti contraibles termicos, y ni se nota el arreglo. O en la marca 3M venden aislantes de alta tension.


----------



## inspcv00 (Ene 2, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y para que querés otro chupete si decís que está bien?
> 
> Yo hice lo mismo de ponerle cinta al cable de AT de un televisor (cuando vivía en una ciudad de clima muy húmedo, saltaban montones de chispas). De esto hace como 9 años y todavía está funcionando ese televisor.
> Limpiá bien el cable y ponele al menos 3 capas de cinta aislante en la zona donde está la fuga.



Gracias, me lo has dejado muy claro. Esto es lo que voy a hacer.



zopilote dijo:


> Si solo aisla el cable, y si quieres que sea más cool , venden spaguetti contraibles termicos, y ni se nota el arreglo. O en la marca 3M venden aislantes de alta tension.



Gracias, te repito lo que puse arriba, esto es lo que voy a hacer. Lo de los retráctiles me gustó también.

Saludos.


----------

